# Papoose Pond, Waterford Maine



## russlg (Jul 21, 2008)

Gonna be at Papoose Pond June 18th thru the 20th. Anyone else been there or gonna be there? Have heard great things about this place.


----------



## dhdb (Dec 14, 2009)

DW and I ran into the manager (Earl) at the Worcester RV Show. We are going up in Sept 17-19 for a Weekend escapePackage (Lobster/steak) He's giving us last years rate and thru in thurs nite for free! Can't beat-it! We will be going up some time prior to sept though.


----------



## russlg (Jul 21, 2008)

We were too late for the Lobstah/ steak escape fathers day weekened so we are gonna get some of our own lobstahs and steamahs and have my dad over to the campsite. The price for food included sounds like a bargain!!


----------



## russlg (Jul 21, 2008)

This wound up being a GREAT place!! We had site HHK6 which would be ideal for a tenter or a pop-up and served our Lobter and steamer feast well. This site has a covered pinic table and an electric range/sink as well as a bathroom with shower on the campsite! There are no campsires to the left of the site, none behind it either and to the right, the next site is approx 75 to 100 feet. Can you say private?? Across the street was a vacant site. If you like private, secluded sites, this place is for you. Only negatives: 20 amp service and Central Maine Power shut power down fron 12 midnight sat for 5 hours. I awoke in sweat and thought my A/C had blown a breaker. Flagged down a golf cart drivin' security dude who said CMP has a mandatory shut down. Not sure if that was true or not but was kinda a drag...


----------



## 1jeep (Jul 24, 2007)

Did you stay on the side opposite the pond? we stayed on the pond side a few years ago and it was tight, but still had a good time. We did notice the sites on the other side of the street were much larger.

The canoe/kayak trip out of the campground was fun.


----------



## russlg (Jul 21, 2008)

yes we were on the opposite side of the office/pond. It was wonderful. I didn't drive around the park to see the other side..


----------

